# If you ever need a hug....



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

But there's no one around to give you one....... then give this a watch.

Made me smile haha 

http://thenicestplaceontheinter.net/


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Made me smile too


----------

